# Hello and Welcome to Roleplay Threads



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

*Hello and Welcome to Roleplay Threads: Please read the rules within*

Hello, and Welcome to the RPG Forums within Heresy Online.

In this forum you can run and participate in a variety of online RPGs. These RPGs are run by members of the community, and we request that you respect the GMs wishes when posting in their RPGs.

Now, what is RPG you ask? Well it stands for Role Playing Game (usually just RP) and is an activity where people assume the roles of characters to fulfill a quest or mission of some kind. A GM is the Game Master, the one who runs an RP; this person is the one who knows the overall story and is leading the characters towards completion of the mission/quest. This person is also responsible for the challenges the other players will encounter, be they NPC's (Non Player Characters) or just general puzzles.

Below are some rules and guidelines to uphold while here:


_General
_ *Thread Types*In the roleplay threads forum there are three thread types: action thread, recruitment thread, and blank. An action thread is the in game thread, and all posts should be done in character (IC). Recruitment threads are where you first post the idea of your RP; its where members can express a desire to take part and create their character. Once an action thread has been started, the recruitment thread can also serve as an out of character (OOC) thread in order to answer questions and make announcements. A blank thread type is generally not needed, because action and recruitment can cover pretty much anything for this forum.

_* Have Fun
 *_Always the most important rule, have fun! These RP's are for your benefit and your enjoyment, please, don't ruin it for others.

_*Keep it real
*_Do not try and alter the story so all it ends up talking about is how awesome your character is. Again, this is just being considerate to other players.

_*Post Length
*_Here on Heresy, we have a relatively lax standard on overall posts (quality doesn't have to be perfection, typo's happen, etc) and this generally includes post length. Now the absolute minimum requirement for a post is ten characters (the word 'characters' is ten characters long for those who want an idea of how long that actually is) however in action threads there is no need for something that short; as a matter of fact theres also no need for the likes of one line posts either.

In action threads, the absolute minimum in a post is a paragraph. Not talking about anything major, just your basic three senteance paragraph. That at least gives some substance and makes you do some, however minute, work. Anything beyond that is great and only helps to make the thread better but its not something you absolutely have to do every time.

Now, some of you are too busy to do a full post and in some places thats fine; here I'm going to ask that members refrain from such a thing. You have all the time in the world to make sure your post is complete and up to the standards of Heresy Online; if you don't have all that time in one go then take what you are going to post and put it in your member notepad to be completed later. (This can be found at the top of your user CP under the name personal notepad, and has a character limit of over 65000.)

_*Post Quality
*_As with elsewhere on Heresy, we ask that you take the time to put your best effort into your posts. This includes not using the likes of leet speak, chat room text or abbreviations, or long posts without any form of punctuation just like the forum rules state.

_*Multi-Posting
*_Multiple posts one right after the other by one member is generally frowned upon; this is usually seen in the form of the double post. Now there is no official rule that states you cannot multi-post but it can be viewed as a form of spam amongst other things.

There is an exception to this rule: when a thread has gone two days without a new post the GM may bump his/her thread with a proper IC post as opposed to an OOC bump. Multi-posts will either be edited (including possible deletion), or merged with the last post of the same member.

_*Flaming
*_As you know, Heresy Online has a strict, zero tolerance policy on flaming. Personal attacks will not be tolerated anywhere on the site, and especially here in the roleplay threads forum. However do keep in mind that there is a difference between a legitimate personal attack and one character insulting another one. Do keep in mind that some people do take their characters seriously and so may take offense to whatever attacks or insults their characters recieve. This can't always be helped, so practice a little caution and care.


_GM's:
_ *GMing
 *Alright, being the GM your are in a position of power, do not abuse it! It may be your thread, but it isn't just your game, there are other player's feelings and online experience involved. If you start swaying everything your character's way, or favouring a player, you will find people leaving your RP. Be fair and honest.

_*Style
*_Please state your preferred style of play before starting an action thread. By this I mean when making decisions whether you prefer to consult the dice or the fluff, or a mix of both. This will greatly affect the style of play and whether some players join or not.

_*Keep the thread alive GM
*_When GMing, one needs to have a working plan on what he/she wants to accomplish, from beginning to end. An open, free-style of RPing can lead to certain things coming up that the GM didn't plan. He/she needs to be ready for things like this to keep the story flowing to keep those playing interested but at the same time be able to rein in over-zealous RPers who try to take the story in a direction totally opposite of what the GM intended. This is where a 'set in stone' RP works. The players are given instructions, information on what the need to do(or the GM herds them to where he wants them) so the story continues on.


_Rper's:
_ *Godmodding
 *If you are participating, please do not 'godmod'. This is when you, as a participant, start dictating what others are doing, or what happens to them without their express permission. It will often ruin it for another player, or sometimes the whole thread when someone other than the GM starts dictating action.

_*Problems with other players
*_If you have a dispute with another player, please, take it to the PM, don't ruin the game with your inter-player bitching. Just because you have a problem with someone does not mean the other players need to hear about it. If it's private, take it to the private messages. Do not be abusive, this forum has a good reputation as a friendly place to be, keep it that way.

_*Don't overstretch
*_Just a quick note, don't try to be involved in too many RP's at once, it can affect your enjoyment, and may mean that you don't participate as much in some and more in others, which is unfair to the other RPers who are really into the game. This is entirely down to personal preference. All things are good in moderation!


_Recruitment threads:
_ *Rules:
 *One way to make an RP run a little smoother is for a GM to have some form of rules for everyone to follow (including the GM.) Remember this is 40k after all, so bearing on the side of harsh reality is probably acceptable. Make sure to give deaths a good reason though don't have someone just up and die from something they should normally survive.

RPer's, always make sure to follow the rules and when in doubt, PM the GM (and no, he cant fix your ford... well its possible but unlikely.)


_Action threads:_
 *Follow your fluff
 *One thing about these is that players taking part need to keep in mind that they are not only playing characters but, after a fashion, building a story. There-in lies a problem sometimes. Going against background(traitor Grey Knights for example) really make it hard for people to take the character seriously. Having fun is important but so is keeping in-line with the history(unless the GM is running his own universe). Participation is also an important factor. Life throws monkey wrenches in the gubbinz, a fact we all know. But, if one go into an RP knowing that they won't have time for it or will lose interest soon, they should think how it will affect the overall RP and whether or not they should take part. It's a small responsibility of sorts. Nothing is more annoying than having a good RP going when all of a sudden folks start dropping out. Of couse, GMing comes in on this as well. If the GM isn't keeping it enjoyable folks will likely find themselves moving on.
_*Out of Character Chatter
*_This is not a chatroom! Keep OOC chatter to a minimum. Important notices at the beginning or end of a post letting fellow players know BRIEFLY that you’ll be absent is acceptable; however, holding conversations is not. We have Private Messages for a reason, and all discussions or extensive questions/answers should be handled via PM. Also, there are to be no posts that consist ONLY of OOC talk, it MUST be attached to an IC post – otherwise use the PM feature (messages can be sent to multiple people at once if you didn't know, so don't be lazy).

GM's, however, are generally exempt from the prohibition of OOC-only posts, provided that they made such posts for purposes relating to their respective duties. For example, a GM can post an OOC lesson in any thread he/she runs, while a moderator can post an OOC-only posts as reminders of the rules outlined here should he/she detect a potential breach of the rules.

_* Dead Threads
*_If a thread has NOT been posted in for ~30 days (1 month), it can be considered dead and will be closed. If extenuating circumstances are the reason a thread has not been posted in, the thread starter can contact me or another member of the moderation staff and request for that thread to be allowed to be resurrected.


-Special thanks to the members who helped contribute in the RP guidelines thread, because as you will notice, your work is here to; having gone from unnoficial rules to the official ones.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

What about Daemon Adoptables threads? Are the rules different for them or are they just the same?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I have no control over the daemon adoptables and make no rules for them; they have their place elsewhere and none of those threads should be present here. Should you choose to make one here though, expect to receive some red text as asking members to click your daemon has nothing to do with roleplay threads.


----------

